
How I Travelled Across The World For Free Using Nothing But Google+ - mljlive
https://plus.google.com/100125012078853567494/posts/S3nJef9fBVB
======
petercooper
I know a guy called Ramon Stoppelenburg who did this back in 2001 using the
then similarly new medium of blogging without spending a penny:
[http://letmestayforaday.com/](http://letmestayforaday.com/) .. he lasted
about two years on the road just "staying for a day" at people's homes. He now
runs a movie theater in Phnom Penh of all things :-)

------
vertis
After reading for a bit, it became apparent that the title is misleading. This
guy from England has indeed made it half way across Europe, but he has hardly
traveled the world.

~~~
ojbyrne
Also there's no indication anyone is paying for his flights, buses, ferries,
etc.

~~~
mljlive
If you read through all of the posts you will learn otherwise.

------
jangozo
I used to follow this guy before he started begging.

The title should be renamed as: Michael Lee Johnson - The Social Beggar

------
thinkpad20
"London, Paris, Amsterdam, Harderwijk, Emsdetten, Munster, Hamburg, Berlin,
Munich, Zurich, Milan, Austria, Hungary, Serbia, Bulgaria and Athens, courtesy
of Google+ users from one side of the world to the other."

So one side of the world is England, and the other is Bulgaria?

~~~
minimaxir
It's a small world, after all.

------
OvidNaso
>Why? Because I wanted to show the world that #GooglePlusIsNotAGhostTown

I'm more likely to be skeptical seeing as how there is a "Join Google+" banner
following me across the entire page.

~~~
MichaelApproved
That's because it was published _on_ Google+. It's part of the platform.

------
minimaxir
_Is it possible to travel across the world for FREE using nothing but +Google+
and a whole lot of hugs?_

There's a significant opportunity cost associated with hugs.

~~~
tzakrajs
I was going to say, I would rather just spend the money.

------
ninjazee124
Sounds like a PR stunt, why else would he care so much to prove that G+ is not
a ghost town? What next, Myspace?

------
ivanbrussik
So this guy is free loading across the world (not even for charity)...that's
the deal?

Havn't we already proved Google was fairly large?

------
ChuckMcM
Generally these things feel awkward to me. I wouldn't be surprised if this guy
is getting a stipend/support from Google since it is great PR for them
(although I think the blogging rules would require he disclose it). I enjoyed
the youtube videos of the guy dancing all over the world, that was just fun.

------
tinbad
In general a very interesting experiment. Assuming this is not a Google PR
thing, why limit yourself to only the G+ community though? There's lots of
other communities to connect with interesting people (HN could be one of
them).

~~~
minimaxir
Second paragraph:

 _Why? Because I wanted to show the world that #GooglePlusIsNotAGhostTown and
why this platform is different than all of the others._

Google+ is like a baseball team, apparently. One that usually doesn't win.

So the Pittsburgh Pirates, then.

~~~
johncampbelljr
You picked the wrong year to make a Pirates joke.

~~~
minimaxir
Hence the "usually." :P

------
sliverstorm
He hasn't done it yet.

------
Sagat
Nice ad.

------
pearjuice
If Google desperately needs a G+ user base, why don't they run a few text ads
on all their home pages? Like a line or three right under the search bar with
the localized trending posts on Google+.

------
acjohnson55
Not to be a hater, but it sounds kind like mooching on an incredible scale. I
hope at least he's planning to provide something in return for all the
hospitality he intends to receive.

~~~
MichaelApproved
None of the hosts seem to be asking for anything in return, why are you?

~~~
acjohnson55
I just think it's right to go out intending to give as much as you plan to
take (or more), whether required or not.

~~~
MichaelApproved
The hosts are probably getting enjoyment from hosting this guy. That's their
payment. Some people enjoy the company of others and might also feel this is
an adventure. I don't think anyone feels like they're being taken advantage
of.

------
shire
Either this guy is very lucky or something seems fishy here, how does he
manage to get free hospitality by so many people to just invite a stranger to
stay with them, I can't help but wonder if google is behind this somehow.

~~~
sharkweek
I spent a decent amount of time country-hopping after college.

I can assure you, if you're friendly, the hospitality of others is endless.
Particularly of note was Central America -- you could just get off at a bus
stop, wander to the nearest cafe and people would be throwing themselves at
you to hang out and chat. I had my guard up at first, but after a while it got
so normal that it wasn't uncommon to find myself on some random person's
couch/floor for a night/week here and there.

~~~
shire
Nevertheless, it's 2013 people are to concerned with security and threat, I
would be nervous to bring a stranger into my home I'm not familiar with let
alone a family allowing this kind of hospitality would be strange but that's
just my opinion.

~~~
jotm
"Concerned with security and threat" \- not really the case in Europe...

As for hospitality, people always seem to enjoy something/someone new in their
daily lives - as long as you're friendly and don't overstay your welcome,
you'll always find someone to show you the city and give you a place to crash
for a few days.

Westerners (esp. Americans) are a curiosity and don't seem threatening at all
(what with the smiles and politeness) - no Hungarian, Bulgarian or Turk will
ever think you're a threat when you're alone and they've got a whole
neighborhood to back them :-D.

------
gesman
Nobody uses Google Plus anymore. It's too crowded :)

------
graeme
Anyone know how influential Google+ author ranking is in the SERP results for
Google? This guy now has a PR 4 on his Google+ page

------
ivanbrussik
I see he is deleting negating comments.

